# 14" red oscar and his tankmate



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

here is elmo... my 3 year old red oscar. and here is his tankmate, a 5" female brasiliensis. hope you like them


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

he's huge dude,, i mean the oscar..whats his diet?

nice camera btw


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that guy looks like a burgalar


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

your oscar is unbelievable...looks massive. Great pics too.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The red oscar is one of my favourite oscars and this one is looking exceptional. Very nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

coolermaster said:


> nice camera btw
> [snapback]1063659[/snapback]​


thanx guys. and my camera is a cheap piece of sh*t HP photosmart 733 that I bought for 140$ at walmart a while ago...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

What are you putting in your 311 gallon? Your oscar is huge.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> What are you putting in your 311 gallon? Your oscar is huge.
> [snapback]1064311[/snapback]​


A pair of C. Umbriferus....









I think I might get a 300g stock tub for my oscar and a few of my other large cichlids


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > What are you putting in your 311 gallon? Your oscar is huge.
> ...


Liar, that would be too cool for you.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nothing's too cool for me









Im ordering 5 juvie umbees, 3 grammodes, and 3 istlanum in a little over a week


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> nothing's too cool for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure to post pictures.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dude that oscar is a beast


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn dude thats 1 oscar


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that oscar is hawt.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice coloration on that oscar look,s sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL "Oh".... l.W...love how the orange goes into the tail aswell


----------

